# Airport express + VLC



## amauryb (31 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
Y a t-il un moyen d'ecouter un film via la borne airport express? Merci pour vos lumieres. Amaury


----------



## Leporello (31 Août 2006)

amauryb a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Y a t-il un moyen d'ecouter un film via la borne airport express? Merci pour vos lumieres. Amaury



Bonjour,

Heu, il faudrait des pr&#233;cisions sur ce que tu veux faire. Tu veux utiliser ta borne pour quoi faire exactement? Lancer un film avec VLC sur une machine et transf&#233;rer image et son en temps r&#233;el sur une autre avec l'airport? Ou utiliser la borne pour transf&#233;rer juste le son (tu dis "&#233;couter un film"?
Des personnes plus cal&#233;es que moi me contrediront peut-&#234;tre mais je ne crois pas que cela soit possible.

La seule chose faisable est de transf&#233;rer par le r&#233;seau airport le fichier film et  de le lire en local. Ou de lire le fichier pr&#233;sent sur la machine A avec VLC install&#233; sur la B en utilisant le r&#233;seau.

Mon avis n'engage que moi...  

Leporello


----------



## gazobu (31 Août 2006)

amauryb a dit:
			
		

> ecouter un film via la borne airport



à la première lecture j'ai crié "au fou"
à la seconde me suis dit "pourquoi pas?"
et suis parti dans la joyeuse bidouille :
ingrédients hard
iMic, casque  avec micro ou micro seul, HP externes (soundsticks)
ingrédients soft
VLC, QuickTime Broadcaster
la manip
sortir le son de VLC dans les HP
le récup avec le micro
le diffuser avec QTBroadcaster (ne pas oublier de passer le .sdp sur l'autre bécane)
(on peut faire VLC>casque>QTB mais le son est trop cracra)

bon courage, mais c'est marrant


----------

